# Tax Residence Certificate - DNRD Question



## Victor99 (Oct 22, 2016)

I need a Tax Residency Certificate - and the Ministry of Finance has a process to grant them at the below url. 

https://www.mof.gov.ae/en/mservices/VTAX/Pages/ServiceCardTax.aspx

However, one of the required documents is *"A report from the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs specifying the number of days the resident has stayed in the UAE."*

I sent my representative, but DNRD has no clue how to generate this report. They've asked him to go to the FreeZone (I'm a FZC employee) who has only my "entry date" and no data beyond that.

Has anyone done this? Can you point me in the right direction?

- Who do I need to talk to
- What document or report should I be asking for?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Victor99 (Oct 22, 2016)

So finally figured the process by spending most of my Sunday. Posting it here incase someone else needs it for later.

Documents needed:
* You need to take the printout of the MOF webpage with you, it was super helpful in explaining what I needed.
* Passport Original (containing Resident Visa)
* Emirates ID Original
* You need an arabic request letter for an "in-out records" that any typing center outside the DNRD will type (Cost me 40AED)
* Copies to be attached with the request letter:
** Passport
** Visa
** Emirates ID

Go to Section 15 in the DNRD at Al Jafilya (spelling?) get a token, await your turn. 

Once the person sees you, present arabic letter and original passport. He will give you payment request stamp of AED120, which must be paid at the bank counter in the same room. 

On presenting the receipt from the Bank counter the appropriate printout will be provided.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

So the above steps are required to obtain this document only:
_"A report from the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs specifying the number of days the resident has stayed in the UAE."_

Is it correct? Then once you have it, can you submit the request online by uploading all documents and paying AED 2000?


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

Victor99 said:


> So finally figured the process by spending most of my Sunday. Posting it here incase someone else needs it for later.


Just curious. What do you need a Tax residency certificate for? Does some procedure in India require this?


----------



## ski_instructor (Sep 23, 2016)

Hallo !
For what timeframe did you get the in/out report ? 2 months? 1year?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Victor99 (Oct 22, 2016)

Malbec said:


> So the above steps are required to obtain this document only:
> _"A report from the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs specifying the number of days the resident has stayed in the UAE."_
> 
> Is it correct? Then once you have it, can you submit the request online by uploading all documents and paying AED 2000?


Correct - this is for the DNRD/GDRFA document

Havent done the next step yet


----------



## Victor99 (Oct 22, 2016)

ski_instructor said:


> Hallo !
> For what timeframe did you get the in/out report ? 2 months? 1year?


They gave me one since the beginning of time - from my first visit to Dubai ever


----------



## John-AD (Feb 13, 2017)

For info, in AD things are simpler: Go to the immigration office which is inside the skypark plaza (opposite terminal 3 - AD airport) with valid passport/visa and ask for a "travel report". By default, they give you report from the first entrance to UAE, which is needed for the tax domicile certificate. You can also get a report for a particular duration, but you cannot use it to get the tax domicile certificate (application will be returned back with a note: "provide full immigration report").
Travel report costs AED105.06 payable on the spot, by card only.

Next steps:
Upon gathering all paperwork, apply online for tax domicile certificate.
Application costs AED105.06.
If the application is approved, you pay AED2,043.060 for the certificate. It is sent to your address through Empost (consider you will have it within one month from the application).
Then you need to take it to MOFA for attestation, then to your embassy for another attestation, then you can use it in your country (add a step if you need translation to a language other than english).
Good luck


----------



## John-AD (Feb 13, 2017)

1. It includes all history (entry-exit-when-where-etc) in table format. Number of days in UAE per year is not included in a summary, but you can calculate it based on this data. I used excel but I do not travel a lot so it was easy. The report is in Arabic so I googled it to find the "entry" and "exit" in Arabic...
2. You must complete 183 in the UAE to qualify for the Tax Residency certificate. The MOF website says 180 days, but for my wife's application they responded: "_Regarding your reference number XXX for Issuing Tax Domicile Certificates. Kindly be informed that your application status is Application back to initiator with note : you must complete at least 183 days in the UAE_". They had done a mistake when calculating the days present, but I believe the 183 days is correct, in line with international practice (habitual abode). If you do not cover the 183 days, I believe your application will be rejected. You can try it. Worst case scenario you will waist AED105.06 for the travel report and AED105.06 for the online application.

Note 1: For the travel report you have to go before 14:30 and better go well before that. Do not forget credit or debit card.
Note 2: Even if your travel report does not prove that you spend 183 days in the UAE, it may be useful in prooving that you do not spend 183 days in your home country.


----------



## ski_instructor (Sep 23, 2016)

Travel report:
Do you know, how they calculate the days, when you are travelling from / to Dubai ?
Arriving and immigration in Dubai at 23:30 -> 1 day in Dubai ?
Flying out at 9:30 -> 1 day in Dubai ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## John-AD (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry, I am not certain how they do the sum.
Worst case scenario: consider you need to spend the full 24-hours of a calendar day to count for "a day in the UAE". So in your example, exclude the travelling days and see what happens. If you are marginal, search the matter further. You can call MOF or chat with them online (calling is better).


----------



## tcf127 (Jul 3, 2017)

John-AD said:


> 1. It includes all history (entry-exit-when-where-etc) in table format. Number of days in UAE per year is not included in a summary, but you can calculate it based on this data. I used excel but I do not travel a lot so it was easy. The report is in Arabic so I googled it to find the "entry" and "exit" in Arabic...
> 2. You must complete 183 in the UAE to qualify for the Tax Residency certificate. The MOF website says 180 days, but for my wife's application they responded: "_Regarding your reference number XXX for Issuing Tax Domicile Certificates. Kindly be informed that your application status is Application back to initiator with note : you must complete at least 183 days in the UAE_". They had done a mistake when calculating the days present, but I believe the 183 days is correct, in line with international practice (habitual abode). If you do not cover the 183 days, I believe your application will be rejected. You can try it. Worst case scenario you will waist AED105.06 for the travel report and AED105.06 for the online application.
> 
> Note 1: For the travel report you have to go before 14:30 and better go well before that. Do not forget credit or debit card.
> Note 2: Even if your travel report does not prove that you spend 183 days in the UAE, it may be useful in prooving that you do not spend 183 days in your home country.


Is this information on website? My agent told me only required to stay 1 day every 6 months to get tax residency certificate.


----------



## John-AD (Feb 13, 2017)

> Is this information on website?


Yes. Only difference is the website says 180 days instead of 183.



> My agent told me only required to stay 1 day every 6 months to get tax residency certificate.


To keep the validity of UAE residence visa, yes, you need to be in the UAE minimum 1 day every six months. The visa will get cancelled automaticaly if you are out of the country more than 6 months continuous. 
To get the UAE tax residence certificate, no, you need to spend more than 183 in the UAE. 

Residence visa and tax residence are two different things.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

svgeorge said:


> Just curious. What do you need a Tax residency certificate for? Does some procedure in India require this?


India is a very litigative country when it comes to taxation, particularly for NRIs. All this because of vague, absurd, & stupid laws determining residential status. If you have stayed in India for more than 60 days in a year, this certificate may save you from expensive litigation that may arise later.


----------



## gauravpandey.uit (Nov 15, 2020)

I entered UAE on 29th September on visit visa and got residence visa and Emirates id on 15th October. So my 183 days will count from 15th October or 29th September?


----------

